

HRW report decries lack of paid parental leave in the US - Ras_
http://www.nola.com/politics/index.ssf/2011/02/human_rights_watch_report_decr.html

======
anamax
How many of you planning startups would knowingly hire a pregnant woman as one
of the first 5 employees?

------
Ras_
[http://www.hrw.org/en/reports/2011/02/23/failing-its-
familie...](http://www.hrw.org/en/reports/2011/02/23/failing-its-families-0)
(the report)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parental_leave>

